# Edgestar 28 vs. NewAir 28 Bottle Wine Cooler... Whats Your Thoughts & Suggestions?



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

*Edgestar 28 vs. NewAir 28 Bottle Wine Cooler... Whats Your Thoughts & Suggestions?*

*^^^ Please vote for your pick above and leave some feedback in a reply as to why. ^^^*

I keep going back and forth on which unit I want to purchase.

The Edgestar: http://www.compactappliance.com/Edg...t,pd.html?cgid=Wine_and_Beverage-Wine_Coolers

or The NewAir: AW-280E NewAir 28 Bottle Thermoelectric Wine Cooler With Touch Screen and LED Light

The obvious difference I see is the price (about a 30 odd dollar diff. when you factor Air & Waters Shipping) of course and the Edgestar has no external temp control and black vs. silver.

Aside from that which is better? I have read good and bad reviews for the NewAir (Amazon.com: Customer Reviews: NewAir AW-280E NewAir Thermoelectric Wine Cooler With Touch Screen LED Light) which are split about 50/50.
And the reviews for the Edgestar (Amazon.com: Customer Reviews: Deluxe 28 Bottle Wine Cooler Refrigerator) have less but reviews but are split about 80/20

They each get good reviews on their actual websites but other 3rd party site reviews are not as favorable.

I am looking for reliability, looks, and longevity.

Do you think these are just about the same quality as each other? How about warranty?

When I purchase a cooler I will be ordering almost 200 bucks worth of drawers custom made for a specific cooler and if it takes a dump in a year and I cant find a replacement then I would be screwed.

I think a lot of us new guys not wanting to spend the top dollar on a Vino are obviously looking at one of these 2 so I would love to get some feedback from those who have these models and get the pros and cons for each so we can make a more educated decision.

Thanks so much for all the help guys and look forward to reading your feedback.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Edgestar 28 vs. NewAir 28 Bottle Wine Cooler... Whats Your Thoughts & Suggestions*

I like the blue light in the NewAir--either one would be great!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Edgestar 28 vs. NewAir 28 Bottle Wine Cooler... Whats Your Thoughts & Suggestions*

I don't run a cooler but do know many that do! The longest lasting units with the least problems are Vino temps. Sorry i know you didn't wanna hear that.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

*Re: Edgestar 28 vs. NewAir 28 Bottle Wine Cooler... Whats Your Thoughts & Suggestions*

I would go with the New Air just because it is cheaper, I am the type of person to save as much money as possible. But I know a few people that have setup the EdgeStar and they say it works great. I think either or would be a good choice.


----------



## malibubts (Jan 17, 2010)

*Re: Edgestar 28 vs. NewAir 28 Bottle Wine Cooler... Whats Your Thoughts & Suggestions*

I was debating the same thing myself and have been lurking a bunch of threads for a couple weeks. First, the difference I think is actually more like $50-$75. I ordered my NewAir from their eBay store for $175 with free shipping. Another factor for me was the looks too, not going to lie. I like the look of the NewAir a lot more than the Edgestar, for both the external temp control and the door material. I looked on Amazon at reviews and I agree with the split you were talking about. I figured I'd do the NewAir even though it looks like its a bit less reliable. I've always seen the horror stories from reviews but I never seem to have issues. It will also be in my room which will have AC so the cooling components shouldn't be working too hard for 10 or so degrees. And it seems like most of the issues are with guys trying to get into the low 50's. Then I went with Forrest for the drawers. So I can report back in one I get everything dropped off at my door.


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: Edgestar 28 vs. NewAir 28 Bottle Wine Cooler... Whats Your Thoughts & Suggestions*



malibubts said:


> I was debating the same thing myself and have been lurking a bunch of threads for a couple weeks. First, the difference I think is actually more like $50-$75. I ordered my NewAir from their eBay store for $175 with free shipping. Another factor for me was the looks too, not going to lie. I like the look of the NewAir a lot more than the Edgestar, for both the external temp control and the door material. I looked on Amazon at reviews and I agree with the split you were talking about. I figured I'd do the NewAir even though it looks like its a bit less reliable. I've always seen the horror stories from reviews but I never seem to have issues. It will also be in my room which will have AC so the cooling components shouldn't be working too hard for 10 or so degrees. And it seems like most of the issues are with guys trying to get into the low 50's. Then I went with Forrest for the drawers. So I can report back in one I get everything dropped off at my door.


Awesome reply brother.... I I am having just about all the same thoughts myself. I am getting the eBay special as well but unfortunately I live in CA. and so is Air N Water so I have to pay $16 in tax. But for the price its a steal. Ya the looks are key for me since its gonna be in the office and I do like the black with external temp control and not the look of the grey door with the old school temp control on the inside.

Keep me updated the second you get your drawers and shelves from Forrest. I am getting my stuff from him as well and theres not many pictures online of the NewAir with his drawers (I've seen Shortfuses and I think another).

Whats did you you order from him? I am thinking of going 4 drawers and 2 shelves with matching pulls that look like the handle on the front door of the cooler.

I look forward to your reply and your updates on your cooler.

Thanks so much brother.


----------



## malibubts (Jan 17, 2010)

*Re: Edgestar 28 vs. NewAir 28 Bottle Wine Cooler... Whats Your Thoughts & Suggestions*

That sucks about the tax, still not a bad price point though... Yeah as soon as I get them I'll let you know, It'll be a few weeks though. Once I actually start getting pieces in I'll start a build thread. I got pretty much what Shortfuse did. The quad false drawer that's really a double. Then three doubles and two shelves, I'm going to put the shelves on top. And I'm getting handles that are similar to the NewAir.


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: Edgestar 28 vs. NewAir 28 Bottle Wine Cooler... Whats Your Thoughts & Suggestions*



malibubts said:


> That sucks about the tax, still not a bad price point though... Yeah as soon as I get them I'll let you know, It'll be a few weeks though. Once I actually start getting pieces in I'll start a build thread. I got pretty much what Shortfuse did. The quad false drawer that's really a double. Then three doubles and two shelves, I'm going to put the shelves on top. And I'm getting handles that are similar to the NewAir.


*Just Ordered Mine Today From Air & Water on eBay!!!!! :rockon:
*
Came to $188 shipped... It's shipping out today and will be here on Monday / Tuesday!

Now its time to start saving some more money for my drawer / shelf set from Forrest.

I have decided on the 4 drawer 2 shelf set up as well just not sure about the false bottom just yet... I love the way it looks though.

Cant wait to see some pics of the set-up bro.


----------



## chef-zorba (Aug 5, 2011)

*Re: Edgestar 28 vs. NewAir 28 Bottle Wine Cooler... Whats Your Thoughts & Suggestions*

Chris, I was debating the same exact thing myself. Seeing those customer reviews on Amazon did not help me any. I am still leaning towards the New Air as well from the same guys, Air N Water. Actually almost did this last summer from the same guys but I was worried about the thing breaking down. For the price and Forrest's drawers, that thing is going to look great! Hoping he can make me a double set for a Coleman Cooler soon.

Once you get it up and running post the pics brother!


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: Edgestar 28 vs. NewAir 28 Bottle Wine Cooler... Whats Your Thoughts & Suggestions*



chef-zorba said:


> Chris, I was debating the same exact thing myself. Seeing those customer reviews on Amazon did not help me any. I am still leaning towards the New Air as well from the same guys, Air N Water. Actually almost did this last summer from the same guys but I was worried about the thing breaking down. For the price and Forrest's drawers, that thing is going to look great! Hoping he can make me a double set for a Coleman Cooler soon.
> 
> Once you get it up and running post the pics brother!


I will have pics from the day it arrives to when its complete! I will start my own thread with the progress.


----------



## Mahoney86 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Edgestar 28 vs. NewAir 28 Bottle Wine Cooler... Whats Your Thoughts & Suggestions*

I think I am going with the New Air. If it craps out, $200 bux isnt a ton to spend on a new one. The Vino Temp or the Edgestar are in the 3-400 range, that is a bit more of a hit to take.


----------



## falconman515 (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: Edgestar 28 vs. NewAir 28 Bottle Wine Cooler... Whats Your Thoughts & Suggestions*



Mahoney86 said:


> I think I am going with the New Air. If it craps out, $200 bux isnt a ton to spend on a new one. The Vino Temp or the Edgestar are in the 3-400 range, that is a bit more of a hit to take.


The Vino is definately out of range in price but just so you know the edgestar is only $230 shipped.

Still though if you get the NewAir from Air & Waters eBay site it's only $175!!!

Wish I could have gone Vino but the price is just WAY to much.

I know I will be happy with my purchase... Also if you purchase via eBay you get and email from them for a 3 year warranty for $50 if you choose to accept.

So really in all reality for $225 you can get the NewAir brand new shipped with 3 year warranty!!!

That's basically an unbeatable deal.


----------



## Mutombo (Aug 3, 2010)

*Re: Edgestar 28 vs. NewAir 28 Bottle Wine Cooler... Whats Your Thoughts & Suggestions*

Congrats on the purchase, I'm sure you'll love it.

I went with the Edgestar last year because I found it for a lower price and there were more drawer options for the Edgestar at that time. I don't think you can go wrong with either of them, and now with all the drawer makers on the forum it should be easier to outfit your NewAir.


----------



## Mahoney86 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Edgestar 28 vs. NewAir 28 Bottle Wine Cooler... Whats Your Thoughts & Suggestions*



falconman515 said:


> The Vino is definately out of range in price but just so you know the edgestar is only $230 shipped.
> 
> Still though if you get the NewAir from Air & Waters eBay site it's only $175!!!
> 
> ...


I agree. In all reality I think the New Air probably looks the best


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: Edgestar 28 vs. NewAir 28 Bottle Wine Cooler... Whats Your Thoughts & Suggestions*

I voted EdgeStar as that is what I have...and all I know. I don't know about the others...as far as how long it lasts...features, etc.

I love my EdgeStar...you can find my build here on Puff (Quo155's EdgeStar Build) and it has served me very well for one year now, without any issues. It is rugged, as I have moved it several times. They have been around for awhile and I feel that you could always replace it very easily...God forbid anything happened to it.

I don't like the 'silver' door...but that will be fixed soon by applying a wood veneer or something...just to make it appear "nicer".

The quality seems fine...and for the money, I simply love it!


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: Edgestar 28 vs. NewAir 28 Bottle Wine Cooler... Whats Your Thoughts & Suggestions*

I just got one several weeks back. Good ole Forrest posted a heads up of scratch and dent units for $99 @ compact appliance; I believe. Came in with some plastic missing from the inside where the shelving slides in, no biggie, and a small black scuff on the door. For $99 I can't complain. Looks great & functions just fine w/ some KL and boxes in there atm. The drawers & shelf will be here tomorrow hopefully. It's really just a matter of preference. I'd think either way you go you're going to get a good unit & with either I'd think they'll easily be replaced in a year or two, hopefully longer, should it malfunction.


----------

